# Washing Outlaws



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

Is it just me or am I the only one who is anal and has to wash the mud out of the crevices on each and every lug on an outlaw...i found myself last night washing each and every one, and then had to dig gravel out of the crevices...

FML


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Nope...I do it too...I am very OCD when it comes to my baby...I shine her up just to go play in the mud then can't wait to shine her back up after I get out of the mud...And yes I sit outside and dig every little rock out of every little lug that I see...My wife thinks that I might have a problem lol


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

I need to buy stock in maxima, SC1 is the absolute shiiii!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes it is...I use a can every time I was my brute and at $8.57 a can it starts to add up


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

But look at it this way...EVERYTIME i go ride EVERYBODY thinks my bike is brand new


----------



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

i ride in alot of criks and those outlaws do pac in alot of rocks . i wish they had solid lugs but that would probally take away from traction .


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

first step i take is a good run through the pasture to sling all the stuff out then i dig em out with a screwdriver


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i dnt wash the luggs out bt i do shine her up from time to time. what is SC1


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

Its a shine em up stuff in a can

it makes your bike look like you sprayed clear coat all over it


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

You can get it at DJ's Cycle in West Monroe for $8.57 a can


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

go on and buy 2 cause u will be using it over and over and over and over...u get hooked like crack


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Add me to the crevice cleaning. Im also very strict on cleaning my brute.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yep.

Sometimes I find myself doing the same exact thing. I'm just proud my driveway is slag instead of pea-gravel LMAO!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Sometimes I get anal about it, but the mud usually comes out on the way back to the shed.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

My brute is only a month old, so I wash her up pretty good after each ride. I don't pay so much attention to the tires as you can tell in my avatar, but the rest of the bike gets a good washing.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

Guilty....


----------



## stoneman (Oct 2, 2009)

The lugs make me crazy......must clean them. I like flicking the shells out, kinda cool. I even got a dryer vent lint cleaning brush for all the hard to reach places on the frame and around the cv's. It's like cleaning my rifle, just get lost in it.


----------



## BIGUN (Jun 28, 2010)

Come on guys i was always told if you got time to clean it you got time to ride it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

